# Nick and Lones Hammer Challenge II entry thread



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy New Year all!

Now that it's official, let's get the ball rolling.

This thread is to be used for video entries, as well as commentary.

As previously discussed, there will be several categories in this years challenge.

Theatrical Production

Raw Skilz

Trick/Specialty


** ALSO, WE WILL BE ADDING A CATEGORY FOR THE YOUNGSTERS THIS YEAR!!!

*Get to work guys and gals.


This is meant to be fun and the challenge is to make a video and get it posted.

Last year was a lot of fun. Let's get more guys involved this year.

Anyone who needs technical assistance can PM me. If I can't help, I'll find someone who can.

This thread will remain open until at least February 1. According to participation, it could remain open longer.

After closing, the videos will be copied to polling threads in their appropriate categories.

Who's going to lead it off this year?:thumbup:


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

What is the nail of choice?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Friend said:


> What is the nail of choice?


The choice is yours.

Last year the common(pun intended) choice seemed to be 16D Sinkers, but weren't available above the Canada border.

Type of nail isn't important. Whether it's roofing, drywall, sheathing or framing, or even banging wire staples with a pair of dikes, or nailing down Hardi-backer, this challenge is intended to bring the CT community together for some creative fun and to give folks a chance to showcase their talent. If you can't bang nails, juggle a few hammers.:thumbup:


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

loneframer said:


> The choice is yours.
> 
> If you can't bang nails, juggle a few hammers.:thumbup:


ok


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I found my riggin' axe. So is Kent still going to enter the axe?:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I like it. :thumbup:

Just to be fair, as was the case last year, multiple entries are allowed as the competition thickens.:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> I found my riggin' axe. So is Kent still going to enter the axe?:whistling


I'm afraid Kent may be submitting a brad tacker entry this year...:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

UPDATE!!!

There's been a new category added for the children this year.

If your kids want to get involved, put a hammer in their hands.:thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I would love to see someone with the hammer juggling skills to try and prove/disprove this


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

loneframer said:


> I'm afraid Kent may be submitting a brad tacker entry this year...:whistling


Well the wife bought me a brad nailer for Christmas. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> Well the wife bought me a brad nailer for Christmas. :laughing:


Well, the logical question would be...."Did you want one?":laughing:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Well, the logical question would be...."Did you want one?":laughing:


:thumbup: She bought me a grex.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> :thumbup: She bought me a grex.


Well, unless you're going to beat nails in with the cap, it won't do you much good in the Hammer Challenge.:laughing:

BTW, your wife sounds like a good woman.:thumbup:


----------



## jslusher (Mar 16, 2009)

How bout this one from the web?!? Anyone here got this technique down? lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KesavxcpQbI


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hammer FAIL!!!:laughing:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Well, unless you're going to beat nails in with the cap, it won't do you much good in the Hammer Challenge.:laughing:


I'd do it with my Hitachi. :laughing: Maybe not I don't want to buy a new one. 


> BTW, your wife sounds like a good woman.:thumbup:


Now I am going to have to let a few pages pass. I don't want her to see this. I will never hear the end of it. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Hammer FAIL!!!


He hammers like me! :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

HAHA that is an awsome dewalt video, a buddy of mine bought one of those hammers he overstruck and snapped in 2 on the 3rd day POS


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> HAHA that is an awsome dewalt video, a buddy of mine bought one of those hammers he overstruck and snapped in 2 on the 3rd day POS


Yeah, any hammer called (something) "weld" sounds like it could go bad.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

chewy said:


> I would love to see someone with the hammer juggling skills to try and prove/disprove this


That guy is good. It looks real to me.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Brutus said:


> It should be 3-1/2" commons. No sinkers.
> 
> Any hammer you want.
> 
> Wood can't be rotten.


Brut, I have like 20 pounds of 16 D Sinkers. Can't see buying 16D Commons.

Let's see what Nicks got to work with and figure out if I have to give him any bonus nails.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

KentWhitten said:


> I am waiting until the very last second solely because of Gus :laughing:


 I wouldn't think that the "Duke" himself would be intimidated by a lowly cabinetmaker in a nailing contest.:no: 

Especially one that hasn't driven a nail since the last years contest. Except for that picture I hung a couple weeks ago and I didn't drive that clean :laughing:

What gives there Rooster?:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

wood cant be hollowed out and filled with cork via sammy sosa's 2002 ish home run hitting streak..

the two houses i remember doing hte most hand nailing on were in 2007 when we were doing a 9200 sq ft. we just started sheathing the second floor into about the 3rd sheet our compressor blew up... so i hand nailed about 5 lifts of floor ply. i pretty much dumped out all my tools from my nail bag and filled it with hand nails every 30 minutes

then about 8 monhts later working for a total cheapass gc, his 30 yr old senco gun broke and he refused to buy a new gun building a 4500 sq fter... people were wondering why we were taking so long compared to other crews framing on that street.. when the trim stage came up i walked .. couldnt stand doing things to a sub standard level.. i saw this guy not getting any work in the future. guess i was right im with one of the top reno companies around for 3 years and hes nowhere to be seen

as for my entry, still waiting for brutus to sober up from last night so we can ut together our entry, its about 20 degrees warmer out this year compared to last year which was the coldest day of the year


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Brut, I have like 20 pounds of 16 D Sinkers. Can't see buying 16D Commons.
> 
> Let's see what Nicks got to work with and figure out if I have to give him any bonus nails.


i only have spiral galvs from 2" - 3 1/2"


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> i only have spiral galvs from 2" - 3 1/2"


I have some spiral 3 1/4s for my Hitachi guns that I can break apart.

Game on padna.:cowboy:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> I wouldn't think that the "Duke" himself would be intimidated by a lowly cabinetmaker in a nailing contest.:no:
> 
> Especially one that hasn't driven a nail since the last years contest. Except for that picture I hung a couple weeks ago and I didn't drive that clean :laughing:
> 
> What gives there Rooster?:whistling


I think he's more intimidated by your Hollywood film crew and their creative editing Gus.:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

not everyone can afford steven spielberg to direct a nail driving video... damn cabinet makers.. gotta get out of hte reno racquet and into building boxes


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

no more entries?? c'mon people!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> no more entries?? c'mon people!


are you elk roofing on youtube. 
i see someones entry from last year with a roofing axe and i think its yours


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

not me. i didnt even enter a video last year. i plan on it this year thou! just waiting in the wings. still trying to come up with some ideas.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I think he's more intimidated by your Hollywood film crew and their creative editing Gus.:whistling


 Filming starts this weekend. We have the script all worked out. 

The budget for cameras have increased this year to something above a juice box looking flip camera clamped to a sledge hammer handle.:thumbsup:

You maybe surprised this year. Should be fun. I promise to give it a good effort at showcasing some nailing action.:whistling


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> are you elk roofing on youtube.
> i see someones entry from last year with a roofing axe and i think its yours


That's Jmiller


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

oh god.. why do i have a feeling gus is going to do a "point of view" video based on his post.. are we gonna see what hte hammer sees or the spike


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> oh god.. why do i have a feeling gus is going to do a "point of view" video based on his post.. are we gonna see what hte hammer sees or the spike


 Hey thats a good idea. There is hope for you. 

Don't let that idea die of loneliness :laughing:


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

WildWill said:


> Maybe next we can do tape tricks.


You the man!!!! :thumbsup:
A little retarded, but that's ok!!! :laughing:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

thomasjmarino said:


> You the man!!!! :thumbsup:
> A little retarded, but that's ok!!! :laughing:


Haha, I wish that was me, that guys got the mad tape skills!:laughing:


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

WildWill said:


> Haha, I wish that was me, that guys got the mad tape skills!:laughing:


And that, my friends, is what has happened to the American workforce which has opened the doors to the mexicans, hondurans, brazilians, guatamalans, and on and on and on.......:no:


----------



## toddovan (Dec 17, 2008)

I was driving some 16's today and my 19 yr old kid says..." Lone wouldn't be impressed with how long it is taking you "....I'am like ...WTF.... LOL.... Hey it was an odd angle :whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

What is going on here?

When are all you nail benders going to post up?

My entry is in the editing room and should be available sometime this week. 

Lone? Kent? What gives?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> What is going on here?
> 
> When are all you nail benders going to post up?
> 
> ...


I was gonna say........

This video thread has more written posts than videos!! WTF??:laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I'm waiting till we start framing on this house I just started. I'm going with an authentic hand nailed wall. Titanium is going to show why it's boss!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> What is going on here?
> 
> When are all you nail benders going to post up?
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for inspiration. Mac got me fired up last year. I don't want to set the bar, I want to leap over it.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ninjaframer said:


> I'm waiting till we start framing on this house I just started. I'm going with an authentic hand nailed wall. Titanium is going to show why it's boss!


That's what I'm talking about!!! Show me something to shoot for!!!
:thumbup::clap::thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I'm waiting for inspiration. Mac got me fired up last year. I don't want to set the bar, I want to leap over it.:whistling


 Sounds lame to me but what ever blows your skirt up, Nancy. :laughing:

So we need a lottery system to see who goes first then? Since we have you and Kent waiting in the shadows to see how high the bar is set, there must be more like you too.

I'm not afraid, I'll post up sometime soon. :clap:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

How do you embed the actual videos and not just the links to the video into a post?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

> How do you embed the actual videos and not just the links to the video into a post?


http://www.contractortalk.com/f120/how-post-youtube-video-contractor-talk-106342/


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you Shane :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Sounds lame to me but what ever blows your skirt up, Nancy. :laughing:
> 
> So we need a lottery system to see who goes first then? Since we have you and Kent waiting in the shadows to see how high the bar is set, there must be more like you too.
> 
> I'm not afraid, I'll post up sometime soon. :clap:


Blah, blah, blah... let's see it Sally. Until then, you're just another bench sitter.:whistling

Being you mentioned a skirt, I have an idea....


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Blah, blah, blah... let's see it Sally. Until then, you're just another bench sitter.:whistling
> Being you mentioned a skirt, I have an idea....


 You got it Cheif.

My oldest boy and I were just trying to have fun with this. We succeeded. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice one Gus.:thumbup:

I was really looking forward to the sheathing going on that wall. Part II in the making?:whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Nice one Gus.:thumbup:
> 
> I was really looking forward to the sheathing going on that wall. Part II in the making?:whistling


 No, I got rid of my pump jacks years ago. And I wasn't going to sheath that thing on the deck and listen to your wrath. :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> No, I got rid of my pump jacks years ago. And I wasn't going to sheath that thing on the deck and listen to your wrath. :laughing:


when laying out . use a dash. Indicates the same thing in half the time.
It pains me to see people use an x :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Gus Dering said:


> You got it Cheif.
> 
> My oldest boy and I were just trying to have fun with this. We succeeded. :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BUQ-bc-08g">YouTube Link</a>


And that's how a cabinet guy would frame a wall  
Coming soon: how to cut Cripples and trimmers in place with out measuring! (don't show this to OSHA).

That was a clean looking wall Gus. I'm going to use that as a training video for my employees . " how to frame flush and tight"


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> And that's how a cabinet guy would frame a wall
> Coming soon: how to cut Cripples and trimmers in place with out measuring! (don't show this to OSHA).
> 
> That was a clean looking wall Gus. I'm going to use that as a training video for my employees . " how to frame flush and tight"


why cut in place? to account for differences in header stock?
I only ever cut blocking in place, its become a habit for me to precut eveeeeeeerything and then its just nailing :thumbup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> why cut in place? to account for differences in header stock?
> I only ever cut blocking in place, its become a habit for me to precut eveeeeeeerything and then its just nailing :thumbup:


I only ever do blocking anymore either. I have everything cut before we start nailing. But in my younger days I'd cut trimmers and cripples in place becouse I thought it was faster. Didn't allways have a chop saw on site either. Problem is I can do it and get em square and the right length but most guys can't. And if they see me doin it then they try and it gets scary and ugly fast  plus my thinking has changed, once a guy picks up 
a gun I don't want him to put it down for anything, especially to pick up a saw.
I was just messing with Gus. Although I'll demonstrate some of the more daring uses of the worm drive saw when I post my video, including: how to plate without a tape, cutting crips and trimmers in place, cutting blocking with my unpatented block cutting jig and more!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> I only ever do blocking anymore either. I have everything cut before we start nailing. But in my younger days I'd cut trimmers and cripples in place becouse I thought it was faster. Didn't allways have a chop saw on site either. Problem is I can do it and get em square and the right length but most guys can't. And if they see me doin it then they try and it gets scary and ugly fast  plus my thinking has changed, once a guy picks up
> a gun I don't want him to put it down for anything, especially to pick up a saw.
> I was just messing with Gus. Although I'll demonstrate some of the more daring uses of the worm drive saw when I post my video, including: how to plate without a tape, cutting crips and trimmers in place, cutting blocking with my unpatented block cutting jig and more!


:clap:
show how to cut in place without kickback,
whenever i do it sorta jams and i get scared :whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> when laying out . use a dash. Indicates the same thing in half the time.
> It pains me to see people use an x :laughing:


 Really? :laughing:

I wish I was young again. It pains me to see a young lad make the same silly types of comments I did as a pup. Ooh, what I'd give to be able to do it differently. :whistling

It's a silly nailing contest , nothing more


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> :clap:
> show how to cut in place without kickback,
> whenever i do it sorta jams and i get scared :whistling


scared or scarred? :whistling


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Gotta love gus… He’s got a cnc machine in his shop, yet won’t spring for an electric door. :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Gotta love gus… He’s got a cnc machine in his shop, yet won’t spring for an electric door. :laughing:


 Gotta stay in shape where ever you can:whistling


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> Really? :laughing:
> 
> I wish I was young again. It pains me to see a young lad make the same silly types of comments I did as a pup. Ooh, what I'd give to be able to do it differently. :whistling
> 
> It's a silly nailing contest , nothing more


i can't tell if your mocking me or not :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> i can't tell if your mocking me or not :laughing:


 I'm mocking myself. And you remind me of me when I wore a younger man's clothes. So you can take that anyway you want, I guess. :laughing:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

The fiance has been hounding me to hang this pic for a while now, I finally said I would if she filmed it for the CT challenge.. After rolling her eyes  <-almost exactly like that! she realised it was the only way to get her pic hung. She wouldn't wait for the video camera, so it's straight from the phone.

I present my thumbtack submission (have to give Cole82 some competition), along with small finish nail category.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> when I wore a younger man's clothes. So you can take that anyway you want


wear your own clothes. creepy.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> The fiance has been hounding me to hang this pic for a while now, I finally said I would if she filmed it for the CT challenge.. After rolling her eyes  <-almost exactly like that! she realised it was the only way to get her pic hung. She wouldn't wait for the video camera, so it's straight from the phone.
> 
> I present my thumbtack submission (have to give Cole82 some competition), along with small finish nail category.


Looks like we may need to add a "whooped" category this year.:clap::thumbup::clap::laughing:


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Killing two birds seems to be a theme so far... assuming Gus was actually going to use that wall for something.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

How many threads going now dealing with levels..... :whistling

Nice entry Knotty!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

nice commercial gus.

you know there is a show called American Builder?


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> You got it Cheif.
> 
> My oldest boy and I were just trying to have fun with this. We succeeded. :thumbsup:


Nice video, you are pretty good with that hammer.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gus, were you using 16d's?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

jmiller said:


> Killing two birds seems to be a theme so far... assuming Gus was actually going to use that wall for something.


No use for that wall other than campfire wood this summer. That is if it dries out enough to burn by then.:laughing:



chris klee said:


> nice commercial gus.
> 
> you know there is a show called American Builder?


I had no idea. My son and I were just having fun. He can't do anything half arsed either. Comes by it honestly I guess. :whistling



Brutus said:


> Gus, were you using 16d's?


 Yes sir, green vinyl sinkers

Still wondering how many more pounds of nails Lone needs to practice with before he posts something. :laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> Yes sir, green vinyl sinkers
> 
> Still wondering how many more pounds of nails Lone needs to practice with before he posts something. :laughing:




Jeeze, you guys and your sinkers :laughing: . Im sittin' at work today pounding some regular 3-1/2" commons into cleats for braces. Everything is frozen, and I'm wondering why I can't get it one set one smash... :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Brutus said:


> Jeeze, you guys and your sinkers :laughing: . Im sittin' at work today pounding some regular 3-1/2" commons into cleats for braces. Everything is frozen, and I'm wondering why I can't get it one set one smash... :laughing:


 I wasn't either. I could have selected some 2x4's with larger growth rings that were more vertical and I would have been able to much more easily. If you look at the end grain of those 2x's I did choose, they are fairly tight and flat to the face. Those types of boards offer more resistance than cleverly chosen others.

Just so you know, I will not judge you on how many strikes it takes you. I will look closely at your athletic ability. How easy you make it look. How comfortable you look doing it. 

It's just a silly contest. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Still wondering how many more pounds of nails Lone needs to practice with before he posts something. :laughing:





Gus Dering said:


> I
> It's just a silly contest. :laughing:


I'm waiting until last minute. No practice, with a hammer I'm completely unfamiliar with.

You will all bear witness to ten minutes of whatever happens.

It could be good, bad or bloody, but it will be real and unrehearsed.

When it's over, you will wonder "Did that just happen?":laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> I wasn't either. I could have selected some 2x4's with larger growth rings that were more vertical and I would have been able to much more easily. If you look at the end grain of those 2x's I did choose, they are fairly tight and flat to the face. Those types of boards offer more resistance than cleverly chosen others.
> 
> Just so you know, I will not judge you on how many strikes it takes you. I will look closely at your athletic ability. How easy you make it look. How comfortable you look doing it.
> 
> It's just a silly contest. :laughing:



Yea, when Im not swinging for the fences, my technique is fine.... 

I think it's time to drop the 15 oz hammer and bring out my 32 oz. :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I'm waiting until last minute.


 If thats the case it seems as though there should be a definite deadline so you can post it with a minute or less to spare.

When is that date and time? Hmmmm?

I'll work backwards from there and figure out when I'll see you slapping away.:laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> If thats the case it seems as though there should be a definite deadline so you can post it with a minute or less to spare.
> 
> When is that date and time? Hmmmm?
> 
> I'll work backwards from there and figure out when I'll see you slapping away.:laughing:


Deadline is when Lone posts his video... so no one can one up him. :laughing:


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Perhaps everyone tired from preparation for contest…take a seat:laughing:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been doing alot of nailing this week. These are 2x12 that must be nailed 4 20 galv.common every 8 inches.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> I have been doing alot of nailing this week. These are 2x12 that must be nailed 4 20 galv.common every 8 inches.


Specs like that are what I bought palm nailers for.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Brutus said:


> Deadline is when Lone posts his video... so no one can one up him. :laughing:


I think I'm going to bow out this year. I pretty much showcased all I have last year.:sad:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

What! That's freakin bull shiz!!! The king needs to defend his crown buddy.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

shenanigans.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I think I'm going to bow out this year. I pretty much showcased all I have last year.:sad:


You didn't have that shiny brand new HF hammer last year... :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> You didn't have that shiny brand new HF hammer last year... :whistling


Oh yeah......Guess I'm back in!!!:clap::thumbup::clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Meanwhile, even if I was any great shucks with a hammer, which I'm not, dunno that I'll get around to one. I'm about 10K into gun nails hanging T&G, and turning into Little Gay Wrist just from that. :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I think I'm going to bow out this year. I pretty much showcased all I have last year.:sad:





loneframer said:


> Oh yeah......Guess I'm back in!!!:clap::thumbup::clap:


 WTF is going on over there in New Jersey? 

Don't make me come over there for an attitude adjustment. :thumbsup:

I am surprised at the slow start this thing has taken this year.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I think I'm going to bow out this year. I pretty much showcased all I have last year.:sad:


So, your leaving it up to the boy?

The next generation. 

A real man, knows when to say when...

Take it away, Nick...I mean... Framing Pro... Pro!

I believe, the baton, has been passed. :donatello:

Accept and carry with pride. :notworthy:



After all... if a guy has so many nail guns...

Well, what does that tell ya??? :whistling::laughing:

Just messin', Lone,
Carry on, Nick,
D.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> You got it Cheif.
> 
> My oldest boy and I were just trying to have fun with this. We succeeded. :thumbsup:


Gus your son's voice sounds a little feminine during the intro.

Your video is really well done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there a division for seniors who are visually impaired? If so, I'm in. Otherwise forget it. My left thumb has had enough trauma for two life times. :blink:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Are we going to see any entry videos out of anyone this weekend?

Come on people, getter dun :clap:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> Are we going to see any entry videos out of anyone this weekend?
> 
> Come on people, getter dun :clap:



I'm too busy lifting these cans to my face all weekend... :whistling


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a firearms course all weekend, so not from me. 

I am trying, though.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Brutus said:


> I'm too busy lifting these cans to my face all weekend... :whistling


Getting hammered? That might be worth a video... :whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Getting hammered? That might be worth a video... :whistling


eh... not hammered... Im just turning into ultra Brutus.... :thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it the general consensus that the entry deadline should extend through February?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Is it the general consensus that the entry deadline should extend through February?


156 posts on this thread and correct me if I am wrong but only 3 are videos!!??

I would say yes. Slackers!! Me included


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Is it the general consensus that the entry deadline should extend through February?


Yes.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

policy changed. if you do not post a video in the next 3 weeks you will be banned. for ever


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Brutus said:


> eh... not hammered... Im just turning into ultra Brutus.... :thumbup:


I want to see Ultra Brutus pound some nails.



Cape and all. :laughing:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Easy there, Cornholio...some of us work, a lot, and don't have tons of free time to play around w/ fun videos. 

The stakes are a little higher this year too, as last year was all about just pounding some wood...this year the entrants gotta bring a lil' something extra. We got hammer jugglers and excavators, fer cryin' out loud!

I'll get something together here shortly, as will a few other last-minute eddys, 
I'm still trying to pin down Michael Bay for directing and I'm not sure if I should use 2 or 3 dancing girls in the background!

Mac


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if yer using michael bay,, you might as well forfeit..... what a hack


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I don't normally carry a hammer so I used "my" hammer. I didn't bend em all over and the wood was good and dry. :laughing:

You can't hear much because my camera was my phone, and my tripod was a bag of fiberglass insulation.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> lol Kato, just started another one this morning. Lost a lot of time to breaker popping every 20 minutes. So it was one of those days where what ever i get done, i get done. Was using a 36v cordless saw i borrowed off a buddy. This will be the first one ive done that is a partial walk out.


first partial walkout frame?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Well I don't normally carry a hammer so I used "my" hammer. I didn't bend em all over and the wood was good and dry. :laughing:
> 
> You can't hear much because my camera was my phone, and my tripod was a bag of fiberglass insulation.


Was that a set of pliers?! hahahaha


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Klein J20009NE's normally I use em for banging in staples, but this is a nailing contest. :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Brutus said:


> Was that a set of pliers?! hahahaha


New category = Driving Nails with Pliers.


So far Inner has the most nails driven with a pair of pliers! :thumbsup:

Who's next??


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

nick and lones plier challenge?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Well I don't normally carry a hammer so I used "my" hammer. I didn't bend em all over and the wood was good and dry. :laughing:
> 
> You can't hear much because my camera was my phone, and my tripod was a bag of fiberglass insulation.


That was awesome.:laughing:




You did better than some guys with hammers last year.:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol to bad I didn't have some common nails the spirals are a real pain to drive.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

My first attempt, this is with 20d galvanized ring shank nails into a spf#2 2x6.
You cant tell in the video but we are up 14' putting in an overhead door.

Just a heads up my brother does drop the f bomb in the video.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I am working in getting it to show, i accidentally set it to private.

(Fixed now)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

FHS said:


> My first attempt, this is with 20d galvanized ring shank nails into a spf#2 2x6.
> You cant tell in the video but we are up 14' putting in an overhead door.
> 
> Just a heads up my brother does drop the f bomb in the video.
> ...


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


>


Video is private.?:sad:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

knucklehead said:


>


take about 400 pictures in order and post them. and we can flip through the pages fast and watch :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Video is private.?:sad:


Maybe he's doing private things:laughing:
In his car with his shades on:shifty:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I just watched lones video from last year again and I have to say- what's the point of even tryin to outdo that? At my best, doin it everyday I "might" have been that good. I've always been a rythem nailer not a power nailer but lone is both.

I bow to the master.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Maybe he's doing private things:laughing:
> In his car with his shades on:shifty:


I don't know but he is being followed by someone in it looks to be a cowboy hat:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BuiltByMAC said:


>


Don't you dislike it when the pages change at the wrong time:laughing:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

hmmm, should be fixed now. Sorry 'bout that, updated some profile info on YT and lost some Preferences I'd made previously.

Yah, I dunno how they come up w/ the snapshot preview...it's not the first frame of the video.

Mac


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

BuiltByMAC said:


> hmmm, should be fixed now. Sorry 'bout that, updated some profile info on YT and lost some Preferences I'd made previously.
> 
> Yah, I dunno how they come up w/ the snapshot preview...it's not the first frame of the video.
> 
> Mac


Nice video!


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

ok if i find time tommorow ill try to make a video


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Yah, I dunno how they come up w/ the snapshot preview...it's not the first frame of the video.


I've always wondered about that myself.

Sweet intro!!!!! :thumbup: Where's the story? :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I loved the credits :clap:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> ok if i find time tommorow ill try to make a video



:thumbup:
do it up


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice job, Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome video Mac!!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Hammer FAIL!!!:laughing:


Damn, I'm gonna have to get out my dewalt and enter the competition....

I'm not using HD Galv this time either. :laughing:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Nick and *Who's* Hammer Challenge?

I've got some chunks of 4x and a couple of spare minutes this afternoon...I'll see about going for straight speed. 

You gonna post up something this year, Lone? And the rest of ya'll?

And don't give me that "I never use my hammer" excuse...the last time I used my hammer to pound 3" nails was for last year's contest! 
If you're a contractor, you know how to use a hammer.

Mac


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

What kind of moron decides the best day to do a video is when i am completely soaked and working in freezing rain.......oh yeah that'd be me! LOL anyways not the best example but with freezing rain literally sticking to my glasses was hard to see the nail. Just missed my finger a few times
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ESI...xt=C3c32ee8UDOEgsToPDskKvsGk5Ob38fb4dKJwv6Cx_


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> What kind of moron decides the best day to do a video is when i am completely soaked and working in freezing rain.......oh yeah that'd be me! LOL anyways not the best example but with freezing rain literally sticking to my glasses was hard to see the nail. Just missed my finger a few times
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ESIFNGiYDQ&feature=plcp&context=C3c32ee8UDOEgsToPDskKvsGk5Ob38fb4dKJwv6Cx_



nice 
today was sooo **** outside


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> What kind of moron decides the best day to do a video is when i am completely soaked and working in freezing rain.......oh yeah that'd be me! LOL anyways not the best example but with freezing rain literally sticking to my glasses was hard to see the nail. Just missed my finger a few times
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ESIFNGiYDQ&feature=plcp&context=C3c32ee8UDOEgsToPDskKvsGk5Ob38fb4dKJwv6Cx_


Whats that on yer noggin?! :laughing:

Nice one, brother.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Brutus said:


> Whats that on yer noggin?! :laughing:
> 
> Nice one, brother.


thats my full brim hardhat, keeps the rain from just pouring onto my neck. I had to take my glasses off after this to get the ice off of them. Just glad didnt end up smashing my digits while doing the video. I had to hand nail the whole porch beam, cause it calls for 3 1/2" nails and i didnt have any for the coil nailer  22' long 4 nails every 16"s


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Nick and *Who's* Hammer Challenge?
> 
> I've got some chunks of 4x and a couple of spare minutes this afternoon...I'll see about going for straight speed.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll have to get on it this weekend.:whistling

It's a one and done affair this year. What you'll see is raw footage, no warm up. You'll see the progression from knocking the rust off the knuckles to hopefully some similarity to hammer skills....with a $4 Harbor Freight hammer:laughing: All Titanium swingers' challenges are welcome.:whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> thats my full brim hardhat, keeps the rain from just pouring onto my neck. I had to take my glasses off after this to get the ice off of them. Just glad didnt end up smashing my digits while doing the video.


Thought so, you wear the melon bucket in the dry weather, too?


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Brutus said:


> Thought so, you wear the melon bucket in the dry weather, too?


yep we have to, $200 fine for not wearing it. So i think ill suck it up and wear it


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> yep we have to, $200 fine for not wearing it. So i think ill suck it up and wear it


They thought about bringing that in here, boss went and bought hats for us all and everything... I already had my own.

Then they didn't implement it. When I did wear the bucket full time, it would never stay on my head haha.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I got one of those $100 full brim hard hats. With the good rachet on it it never falls off. And like Framing pro said, keeps the water from running down your back. It a brown hat and has some special coating on it.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

Hammer challenge.....not hard hat chat......back to the videos.

Ill have another one up tomorrow, I'll go with the 19oz Vaughn, 14oz Stilleto, 16oz Dalluge and maybe throw in a cheap 16 oz fiberglass no name for fun.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yankee Framer said:


> I don't know if metal ones are banned or not but I do know plastic hard hats have an expiration date. Not sure if metal ones do ( I would think not)
> 
> I don't wear mine to often so I had to get it out of the truck and take a pic of me wearing it in my livingroom.


I love custom hard hats:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

HERE IT IS!!!

My 2012 entry.

As usual, nothing fancy. Just banging nails.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: Well Done:thumbsup: I love the old Craftsman framer and have used them for years back in the days of hand banging. I don't see them in the sears over here anymore:blink: can you find them over there:blink: The Harbor Fright has been represented :clap: I have used that Dead-on and I think It's a club best used for demo:laughing: just to heavy for me now. Great show:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :thumbsup: Well Done:thumbsup: I love the old Craftsman framer and have used them for years back in the days of hand banging. I don't see them in the sears over here anymore:blink: can you find them over there:blink: The Harbor Fright has been represented :clap: I have used that Dead-on and I think It's a club best used for demo:laughing: just to heavy for me now. Great show:thumbsup:


My Sears carries Vaughan, Stanley, Estwing and Dead On, but their Craftsman selection is weak. I'm not sure they still market any hammers under the Craftsman label anymore.

I don't like the Dead On hammer at all. It looks cool though.:laughing:

The HF hammer is actually decent, but the handle is a bit short for good leverage.

The Stanley Anti-Vibe isn't very well balanced either, IMO. 

I like my Vaughan 20 Oz. fiberglass for all around stuff. On the trim jobs, my HF 16 oz FG hatchet handle is perfect.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i have the dead-on as well and agree it is great for demo, and well thats about it. Unless ya wanna move a steel I beam in the pocket  Riz good show bud.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I had a dead on just like that- I used it at the lumber yard to break a band and left it there on accident, it wasnt worth going back to look for it. A stick with a rock tied to it would have had better balance.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> yep we have to, $200 fine for not wearing it. So i think ill suck it up and wear it


Not even an option around here not to wear one. One warning from me and thats it. Second time pack it up your gone for the day. Comes up again, find a new job. Safety is key. Not that it really does much... but the MOL think its god like


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Coolest hardhat ever made right here!


----------



## J&A Builders (Feb 3, 2009)

tgeb said:


> It was a little sloppy at first, but by nail #3, I was dialed in pretty good.


loved that


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWRAYGqMyy8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Nothin fancy- just 3 1/4 sinkers into lvl with a 14oz stiletto.


----------

